
Apple opens Siri to third party developers - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/13/apple-finally-opens-siri-to-third-party-developers/
======
singularity2001
This has nothing to do with 'open' :

Add SiriKit support only if your app implements one of the following types of
services:

    
    
        Audio or video calling
    
        Messaging
    
        Payments
    
        Searching photos
    
        Workouts
    
        Ride booking
    

[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/docum...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/documentation/Intents/Conceptual/SiriIntegrationGuide/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40016875)

~~~
avn2109
Indeed, the core use case for an open Siri would be to avoid Apple Maps, e.g.
by telling her to "use Google Maps to navigate me to X."

They seem to be explicitly forbidding this :(

~~~
jarjoura
Also lacking is support for queries that would open up other media apps.
"Siri, can you play my podcast in Overcast?"

------
tiziano88
"Now in iOS 10 we have an _intense_ API" did they mean " _intents_ " by any
chance?

~~~
Aqua_Geek
Yes, it's _intents_ :
[https://developer.apple.com/sirikit/](https://developer.apple.com/sirikit/)

~~~
Natanael_L
Are these intents only open to Siri?

If so, and if security is the cause: on Android, apps have the option of
looking up the app triggering an intent of theirs to check its APK signature
in order to verify the origin (allows for secure inter-app communication).

------
chintan
Is it open to all app developers or just the selected apps they mentioned?
Wasn't clear in the demo.

~~~
hjnilsson
I would assume it is all. But limited to the few example categories of queries
the demonstrated.

Interestingly, they did not demonstrate a media query (i.e. Play Metallica on
Spotify). If they don't open up for that, it is a pretty significant
limitation of the API.

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
It could be intentional, there's already siri commands for Apple Music.

------
nil_is_me
So the system Siri is only accessible for a few very specific app use cases.
What a dissapointment

------
benmarks
This seems like an obvious and necessary move given the ramped up competition
from other platforms & increase in voice interaction with devices.

